# WiFi for Lenovo Flex 14?



## spotracite (Mar 8, 2020)

I have a Lenovo Flex 14 from Amazon, and I have been hoping to install FreeBSD on it. I have experience with Linux (Arch, Gentoo, Void, and most of the generic Desktop Distributions), but the package systems (pacman, emerge, xbps, apt-get) never seem to appeal to me, whereas FreeBSD's system does. I also like the ease of use that comes with the init system, the BSD license, and the bootloader. I've managed to install it without network connection, but I'd like to know how to get the WiFi working on it. It has a Realtek 8822be card, and it isn't in the supported hardware on the release notes for FreeBSD 12 or 13. Is there a driver I can use, or some way I can use the Windows 10 driver from here? Thanks for the help!

P.S:
I currently have deleted the FreeBSD partitions on my computer as without network connection it is useless for me. I am using Windows 10 and have a 64 gigabyte area that I will install to.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 3, 2020)

Fortunately, your laptop has an Ethernet port, so you can workaround the lack of a WiFi driver:

1. Replace the card to a compatible one (try Intel or Atheros)
2. Use USB WiFi adapter
3. Use WiFi-to-Ethernet adapter (e.g. EDUP EP-2911)


----------



## neel (Jul 5, 2020)

One thing you can also do is use a Linux VM for the Wi-Fi, using passthrough the Wi-Fi and then using Linux as a mini-router.

Never did this since all the laptops I had in the past 5 years had Intel Wi-Fi (but the 9 years before that, 100% Broadcom).


----------

